
FAA considers enhanced inspections after SW Boeing 737 in-flight skin rupture - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/faa-considers-ordering-enhanced-inspections-after-southwest-air-jet-suffers-structural-problem-11584130012
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/v8Cpr](https://archive.is/v8Cpr)

